# Club Intrawest-Whistler  ( #6414 )



## riverdees05 (Jul 7, 2007)

Does Club Intrawest-Whistler  ( #6414 ) have AC?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 9, 2007)

NO,  The Club intrawest location in Whistler doesn't have AC. The daytime temps rarely get above 80 and it is almost always cool at night.


----------

